# Wahoo stretching



## Hedin180 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pulling stretches for wahoo use treble hooks or a treble j hook combo ? if the combo J hook in front or back


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

J in the back. I would pull both Js. The heavier J hooks will balance the plug out better at high speeds and prevent "washing out".


----------



## Hedin180 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Chris


----------



## Hedin180 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Chris do you put those hooks opposing or in line


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

not to jump in on chris' deal, but if you run the plugs, put the j hooks in series running them both the same. I run the opening out toward the front, when you find the wahoo, they love dem thangs!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I put them on ball bearing swivels. It may sound complicated in how to do so but as long as you have a set of hand crimpers or tool with an eye opener and some split ring pliers, it can be done in minutes. 

1) Take the hooks and split rings off of the plug. 
2) Attach a pair of heavy duty split rings like Owner hyper wires or Spros to the hook harnesses
3) Take a ball bearing swivel of approprite size (I use 100-150lb) and cut the ring off of the front of it
4) Attach the ball bearing swivels to the split rings where the front ring was cut off. YOU HAVE TO ATTACH THE SPLIT RING TO LURE AND THEN TO SWIVEL! If you put the ring on the swivel first, you won't be able to get the ring onto the lure afterwards as the hole in the swivel will not allow a full pass of the split ring and therefore will not finish attaching to the lure.
5) Now use the eye opener or the crimpers to open the eye of the hook you want to use. The eye opener is self explanatory but the crimpers can open them as well by using the side cutters at an angle to the opening of the hook eye and squeezing the crimpers. Its a little difficult to explain but if you pick up a crimper you will figure it out quickly.
6) After opening the eye wide enough to pass the rear ring of the swivel through, put the opened eye of the hook into the largest slot of a crimper or bench swager and re-close the hook eye. Repeat for the other and you are done!

Swiveled single hooks can move better with those violent head shakes you get from a wahoo late in the fight, especially boatside. This is where most 'hoos are lost and the extra freedom of movement coupled with hooks that can truly move independently help keep that SOB on there long enough to get the big hook in 'em.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

bombtosser said:


> not to jump in on chris' deal, but if you run the plugs, put the j hooks in series running them both the same. I run the opening out toward the front, when you find the wahoo, they love dem thangs!


Always jump in!!! Thats the best thing about a public forum! The more ideas and personal experiences shared the better.


----------



## country (Jan 21, 2008)

*J hooks*

could you post a picture?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

country said:


> could you post a picture?


I had that on my mind last night while posting but it was little late for me to take them. I will get something up here shortly. I have to upload some pics of rods and reels I'm selling. Standby


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All of my 'hoo plugs are on the Betty B. Won't be posting any pics tonight


----------

